# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta de agua em Sesimbra.

## Hugo Silva 2

Caros membros do forum:
Eu estou quase a reunir as condições para iniciar a montagem do meu reef com cerca de 300 litros.
Gostava de saber se alguns dos membros da minha zona tem agendada alguma recolha para que eu pode se assistir , com o intuito de preceber quais os metodos utilizados ,para que possa  tambem fazer recolhas da agua em Sesimbra.
Se tiverem alguma recolha agendada por favor avisem me.

Cumprimentos 

Hugo Silva

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Hugo

Eu vou no Domingo dia 22 buscar os habituais 1000 litrinhos da ordem e alguns amigos aproveitam para fazer o mesmo, a hora ainda não está definida mas por norma ocorre por volta das 10 da manhã.
Caso decidas aparecer basta deixares aqui essa informação.
Este fim-de-semana não vou porque ainda tenho água para mais uma tpa de 500lt.

----------


## Hugo Silva 2

Joaquim

Apartida parece. me bem. 
Cumprimentos
Hugo SiVa

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boa noite,
preciso de ir buscar àgua para tpa, alguém se sabe explicar em que local de Sesimbra é que costumam fazer a colecta? Dá para fazer sem ser preciso utilizar bomba?

Cumprs,
RT

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

no pomtao dentro da doca de sesimbra perto do clube naval de mare cheia e facil apanhar sem bomba com mare vazia e vais complicado apanhar sem bomba mas e possivel

----------


## Pedro Venancio

E no Portinho da Arrabida e permitido apanhar agua? Tipo perto do parque de estacionamento...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

No Portinho já apanhei com balde e com bomba...sempre sem problemas!

cumps

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Ok, obrigado pelas dicas.
Vou ver se depois dou um salto a um ou outro local.

 :SbOk:

----------


## AndreMedinas

Pessoal está complicado para mim fazer uma colecta de água (encher um aqua de 420 litros brutos mais sump), procurei pela loja plásticos da ribeira mas ao que me parece já não existe.
Se alguém poder dar alguma dica/ajuda agradecia  :yb677:   :yb663: .

Cumprimentos, André Medinas

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

queres ajuda em que aspecto a colectar agua

----------


## AndreMedinas

Se alguém me poderá dizer onde comprar jerricans ou se pudera emprestar para encher o aquário.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

em fernao fero caminho de sesimbra tem la uma loja que vende quaze ao lado da nova avi peixe

----------


## AndreMedinas

Peço desculpa estar a utilizar este tópico, já passei por lá e já nada tinha.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> no pomtao dentro da doca de sesimbra perto do clube naval de mare cheia e facil apanhar sem bomba com mare vazia e vais complicado apanhar sem bomba mas e possivel


Boas.

Eu ia ao Cabo Raso, mas infelizmente já não é possivel ir lá, não se consegue levar o carro até junto da antiga entrada dos viveiros. Eu uso inversor e para tar a meter uma extensão mt grande, devo ter muitas perdas.

O portinho já lá colectei, mas o problema é que mts vezes tá cheio o parque.

Este local parece interessante, mas conheço mt mal sesimbra.

Alguem pode especificar coordenadas GPS deste local? Ou marcar no google earth o ponto e colocar aqui?

Preciso de cerca de 600ltrs para encher o aqua e sump novamente, e precisava de fazer varias viagens. Se aqui não se está dependente da maré cheia, acaba por ser o ideal.

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Peço desculpa estar a utilizar este tópico, já passei por lá e já nada tinha.


A tremoceira, na rotunda da Marisol costuma ter. Eu comprei lá.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A tremoceira, na rotunda da Marisol costuma ter. Eu comprei lá.
> 
> Abraço


É onde costumo comprar também...fica mesmo perto de minha casa e tudo. :SbOk3:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Fui ontém a sesimbra, a procura do falado local. Não sei se fui exactamente onde dizem, mas pronto tinha bom acesso à agua.

O pontão que falam, é o pontão de dentro da marina, certo? O que alarga no fim e que tb tem estacionamento?
Não o que tem o farol, certo?

Embora realmente a agua tenha bom aspecto, fiquei receoso por ir tirar agua de dentro da marina, e queria perceber se é mesmo aqui que costumam ir.

Em todo o caso não consegui trazer agua, a minha bomba partiu-se...
Mas tenciono lá voltar, uma vez que já a tenho operacional outra vez.

Aguardo confirmação.

Abraço.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim joao e ai mesmo no pomtao mais pequeno da doca a 4 anos que vo apanhar agua ai sem probelemas abraços

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, obrigado pela confirmação Eduardo.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Realmente é no pontão da marina...mesmo lá ao fundo do lado direito (até lá um velho tapete de automóvel que ser de api para a autobomba).....a agua por vezes poderá apresentar alguma gordura, mas é só superficial!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ao fundo??

humm...

eu puz a bomba na ultima ramificação para ancoradouros dos lado direito.

Ao fundo mesmo, tenho sitio para acravar a bomba dentro de agua sem ter que atirar com ela?

A minha  bomba é 220V, daquelas que se mergulha que podem trabalhar em aguas sujas.

Onde fiz a instalação, é só descer a bomba até à agua apartir da plataforma onde podem encostar barcos.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Devemos estar a falar do mesmo local...looool

Eu a maioria das vezes tb vou ai com uma bomba electrica.....sim é um pouco antes do fundo....do lado direito...onde dantes estavam o os barcos......repara que está lá um tapete de borracha velho do pessoal que utiliza  a auto bomba.....

O acesso é razoável se não estiver molhado....tens algumas rocahs pelo caminho!

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Boas!
> 
> Devemos estar a falar do mesmo local...looool
> 
> (...) sim é um pouco antes do fundo....do lado direito...onde dantes estavam o os barcos......repara que está lá um tapete de borracha velho do pessoal que utiliza  a auto bomba.....
> 
> O acesso é razoável se não estiver molhado....tens algumas rocahs pelo caminho!


Desculpem a intromissão.

Mas foi mesmo por causa destas coisas que criei ESTE tópico. Passem por lá e contribuam.

Cumps
RR

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, é uma boa ideia.

No entanto para clarificar e pegando na tua ideia, segue o ficheiro do local onde tentei colectar água.

Pedro, podes confirmar sff? é que não me lembro de ter lá visto nenhum tapete na zona

Obrigado.

----------


## Hugo Silva 2

Pessoal.
Que tal agendarmos uma colecta com um cafezinho para podermos trocar ideias sobre os nosso aquas.
Que está disponivel?
Cumrimentos
Hugo :Vitoria:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Este fds devo ir à agua em sesimbra, é uma questão de combinar-mos.  :Pracima:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

por mi este fds dava mas depemde se ouver mais pessoas a aderir

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Também estava a pensar ir no Sábado a Sesimbra, vão de manha ou de tarde. 

Mares: Previsão de Marés - Portugal | Instituto Hidrográfico



Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá companheiros.
> 
> Também estava a pensar ir no Sábado a Sesimbra, vão de manha ou de tarde. 
> 
> Mares: Previsão de Marés - Portugal | Instituto Hidrográfico
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá Malta.

*Sab, 2011-05-07 11:37	 	1.05m	 Baixa-mar
Sab, 2011-05-07 17:59	 	3.05m	 Preia-mar*

Depois de almoço seria uma boa opção!

----------


## Sergio do Ó

Boas,
 este sabado tambem estou a pensar ir á água, se quizerem companhia é só dizerem.

cumprimentos.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

por mi digam uma hora que eu esto la no sabado

----------


## JoaoCAlves

17:00 ?

montar o estaminé e não montar, são 17:30, mt perto do pico da maré!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

entao quem vem as 17h a sesimbra sabado

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Como disse, penso ir, e devo de ir com um companheiro de vicio! mais um reefmaniaco...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ok joao alves 1 
espero por mais colegas de aquariofilia

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros. :Olá: 

Eu vou lá estar por voltas das 15h.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

E onde?

Vou tentar estar la no Sabado as 17 e picos...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e mesmo no porto de sesimbra num pomtao de cimento
joao alves 
pedro venancio
eduardo ferreira3 espero por mais malta para falarmos um poco

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Tenho pena de não poder ir, mas vou fazer uma prova de BTT no Sab!

100 Km de Portalegre!

Fica para a proxíma!Gostava imenso de falar com o pessoal!

PS-Eduardo, ainda espero pela tua visita!

Cumps

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e verdade pedro agora ja tanho mais tempo ja vi que sabado nao estas pode ser que fique para o procimo fds se tiveres em casa

----------


## Sergio do Ó

estou a pensar ir lá para as 16hrs sabado. Devo levar um amigo que tambem vai á agua.
Cumps.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu entre as 16h e as 17h ando por la vamos ver que aparece por la para falarmos um poco

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!Eduardo!

No fim de seman de 14 e 15 estarei por casa!

Já sabes que a iluminação liga às 21h...!

Mas se quisseres aparecer antes seras bem recebido na mesma! :Coradoeolhos: 

Cumps

----------


## Sergio do Ó

amanhã chove, por isso devo ir hoje. 
Alguém sabe se já dá para tirar água de semana? É que como andavam a dragar, de semana a água não estava muito boa. 

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Dias

> amanhã chove, por isso devo ir hoje. 
> Alguém sabe se já dá para tirar água de semana? É que como andavam a dragar, de semana a água não estava muito boa. 
> 
> Cumps.


Boas Sérgio

As dragagens já acabaram, agora só estão a colocar os pré fabricados dos pontões, a água têm estado bastante limpa, embora com a chuva que tem havido possa ter arrastado muita sujidade, a melhor altura para tirar água é na meia maré, quando está muito cheia a água pode ser de pior qualidade.

Tenho pena de não poder ir também mas só vou poder ir para a semana, 2ª ou 3ª feira.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas com esta chuva toda tanho pena mas amanha ja nao vo a agua fica para outra oportunidade o tempo estrago tudo ja chuvei muito a qui hoje e ja deu um mini turnado e tudo que tempo este.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Mas choveu assim tanto? acham que alterou mt a àgua?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

chuveu a noite toda a qui eu perfiro nao ir embora o tempo esteija bom hoje

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Ok.

Bem eu preciso mesmo de agua, vou arrancar para lá não tarda.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Silva 2

Boas 
Parece que o tempo não ajudou muito desta vez.
Para quando querem agendar a proxima recolha de agua?
Cumprimentos
Hugo

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Se não conseguir ir para a proxima semana, vou na seguinte.

Tenho que mudar mais agua.

Hoje mudei 180ltrs

O tempo tava agradavel. O escumador não ficou louco, o que é bom sinal.

Consegui subir o calcio, magnésio e densidade um pouco como pretendia.O kh pouco mexeu...

----------


## Florbela Tavares

Hoje fui com o meu marido pela primeira vez buscar água. Temos andado a ver os tópicos sobre as recolhas, mas decidimos ir experimentar uma praia perto de nós...a Praia Azul, perto de Santa Cruz. Pareceu-nos fácil...mas não temos termo de comparação. O carro pode ir até junto das rochas. Aqui ficam duas fotozinhas.

um bocadinho molhado


depois foi só por nos garrafões e andar uns 30 metros para a carrinha :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Falam todos em Sesimbra e Arrábida mas será um bom ponto de recolha?? sem poluição??, desculpem mas não acho muito bom com tantas traineiras, restaurantes e pescadores a limpar e lavar os barcos e o pequeno estaleiro MMMMM não sei não, já equacionaram a praia ao lado da Arrábida que é Galápos?? eu sei que tem umas escadas grandes mas mais abaixo tem outras bem mais pequenas tipo 4-5 degraus e um caminho directo à praia.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Conheço inumeros membros que colectam em Sesimbra e até hj, que eu saiba nunca houve problemas.....Tens de ver as correntes..e ali naquela zona entra agua nova a toda a hora....quanto mais perto vais de Setubal mais poluição apanhas, especialmente metais pesados!

Florbela, grandes acrobacias...para encher 2 ou 3 bidons ainda dá agora 30 como eu tenho.....e já agora a agua da rebentação não é das melhores para colectar...

Vou continuar a ir A sesimbra....tb gosto de ir ao Portinho, mas é sem o atrelado!



Se reparares retiramos agua do lado oposto, de onde dizes estar isso tudo!!!

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Ok Ok Pedro, obrigado, portanto Galápos está fora de questão é isso??

----------


## fabianomoser

Junto-me ao Pedro,

Sempre usei a água de Sesimbra, os testes apresentam bons valores de Ca e Mg.





Cumps,
FM

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Não é estar fora de questão...quando vivia em Setubal, cheguei a colectar no parque de estacinamento da Secil.....mas prefiro Sesimbra!

Eu não colecto agua nesse lado Fàbio.....é do lado direito e lá ao fundo do pontão!

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Taborda

OK Pedro compreendo, obrigadão  :Smile:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas!
> 
> Não é estar fora de questão...quando vivia em Setubal, cheguei a colectar no parque de estacinamento da Secil.....mas prefiro Sesimbra!
> 
> Eu não colecto agua nesse lado Fàbio.....é do lado direito e lá ao fundo do pontão!
> 
> Cumps


Eu também não Pedro, a foto dos barcos foi só para disfarçar...  :Smile:  Meto o carro no pontão aonde ficam os barcos (não é permitido!) e recolho alguns bidons.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## edi santos

boas!quando vai alguem coletar agua a sessimbra?tou a pensar lá ir este fim de semana.

----------


## edi santos

boas pessoal!boas festas a todos!quando vai alguem coletar água a sesimbra?gostava de me colar se possivel.ainda não lá fui e gostava de ver o sitio e a hora ideal para lá coletar agua e já agora trocar uma ideia ou duas sobre o hobby.obrigado

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Só devo ir na proxima sexta!A hora é normalmente na preia mar!

Cumps e boas Entradas!!!

----------


## edi santos

boas!feliz e próspero ano a todos!então na sexta dia 6 por volta das 12:30?abraço a todos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Só devo conseguir estar ai pelas 14.30!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Afinal já não vou poder ir amanha dia 6....vou mesmo no Sab dia 7 pelas 13h!

Cumps

----------


## edi santos

ok!para mim tambem seria dificil amanhã.irei no sabado então!cumps

----------


## edi santos

pois...atrasei-me..era eu a chegar e o sr.pedro a sair.ainda lá estavam uns senhores num jeep a encher tambem mas como a timidez fala mais alato decidi deixar para amanhã.é que eu esqueci de levar bomba e levei só os jerricans...amanhã tou lá ás 14.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu tb me atrasei e cheguei pelas 13.45.....mas ainda estava bem alta a maré!

Vi esse pessoal do jipe, mas pensei que eram pescadores....eu não colecto agua naquele lado....é mesmo à ponta do lado direito (com a estrada nas costas)!

Fica para a proxima, agora tanho agua para um mes!

Cumps

----------


## edi santos

boas pessoal!vai alguem coletar agua este fim de semana?vou lá buscar os meus 100lts para o mês.abraços

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Amanha pelas 15h lá estarei em sesimbra!Quem quisser pode aparecer!

Cumps

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro, tem havido recolhas em Sesimbra?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Ainda ontem fui com o Carlos Dias.....e foi cá um filme!


Com a ventania o meu atrelado fui parar dentro de agua.....o que safou foi ter caido de cabeça para baixo e estar com os bidons (ficou a flutuar) e claro estar com o Carlos que me ajudou a tirar o atrelado lá debaixo com o Jipe!!!!

Tirando umas moças e um pisca partido, aparentemente está tudo ok!

Só visto porque contado ninguem acredita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

lool só faltava mesmo fotos da desgraça :/

qualquer dia junto-me a vocês, ainda tenho uns 1000lts e pouco para apanhar eheh

----------

